# agility classes



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i am on my way to my first class! i am finishing up basic obedience w/ temperance and yesterday they said that there is a space availabe starting today w/ beginners agility. usually they only do beginners 2 times a year and if i wasn't there i would hyave to try in the spring and the list already has 17 on there.

so fast as fast i emailed AND called and she said come on this morning.

i am waiting for her shot records to be faxed and (and i'm receiving them right now in my office) and we're off. 

it's pretty spur of the moment. i hope it works out!

and i've got a very busy day with work ... so this isn't opportune, but hey grab it while you can!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Yah...hurry and get there safe!!

Have fun while you are at it!


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

Yeah...have fun


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i am back. it's so much fun!!!


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

faerie said:


> i am back. it's so much fun!!!


and another one is hooked.. 

Glad you had fun..warning warning warning..agility is addictive


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

glad u enjoyed it me and todd love agility... we have our first comp on the 3rd of oct


----------

